# Ridgid R2401 Laminate Trimmer



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

RIDGID - Laminate Trimmer - R2401 - Home Depot Canada

They are 20% off this week. Anyone has a direct experience with one? Many of the reviews refer to the older 2400 which I gather is a different beast altogether.

I handled one in the shop recently and liked the "feel" of it - smaller body than the Bosch, nice balance. The motor seems about the same size powerwise. I wonder if the performace/durability are up to scratch.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

It ranks right up there with the DeWalt or the Bosch from what I have read, I.m getting it here for $99 with a free sander as well


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

So I went to the local HD with the intention to spend $103 on the trimmer. I looked over the display item carefully and then I asked the "associate" for a boxed item. The "associate" informed me through a cloud of what smelled suspiciously like partially digested alcohol that they do not have any. And that they do not do rain checks. And they will not sell the display items.

He offered me a Colt for $140 which, although a good price, is not quite the same as $103. Or rather he would have offered me the Colt at that price - if they had any!

Yes, I can buy the 2401 on line - an pay the postage (apparently I cannot have one delivered to the store). However, this is a "would like" item rather than a "must have" item and by now I am reluctant to give HD my money.

I think I shall return to my previous policy of avoiding buying tools in HD. The previous experiences were kind of consistent with this one.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

BTW I was going to e-mail HD head office about this but it seems they do not have e-mail.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*HD and Rigid*



crquack said:


> So I went to the local HD with the intention to spend $103 on the trimmer. I looked over the display item carefully and then I asked the "associate" for a boxed item. The "associate" informed me through a cloud of what smelled suspiciously like partially digested alcohol that they do not have any. And that they do not do rain checks. And they will not sell the display items.
> 
> He offered me a Colt for $140 which, although a good price, is not quite the same as $103. Or rather he would have offered me the Colt at that price - if they had any!
> 
> ...



That's a real shame. I have been in several HD stores in separate parts of the country (US) and have always been impressed with the selection and the people. On occasion I HAVE met some "associates" who weren't all that knowledgeable but they were eager to help and they worked with me to get the right answer .
And its too bad you have to pay $40 more for that tool than I would.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry....I meant $40 more for the Colt than I would pay right down the street. I have picked up the Rigid at the store and it seems okay but I already have the Colt and a PC trimmer so don't need one. But I DO have my eyes on that new little #611 with its plunge base!!
It's a sickness fellas.....and be careful: it could be contagious!!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected]


However I would contact Hal Lawton @ 770-384-2695 with your concerns. I would think he might go out of his way to ensure you get 1 with the sander as well.But the Colt is $99 @ lowes now


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. Sadly, I doubt that the guy in Georgia will have much clout in HD, Canada. They seem to be two separate outfits.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Frank Blake is the CEO of HD and Hal is head of customer support, even Canada since the home base of global operations is here in Atl. also try here, 
"Unfortunately, our Canadian website is not setup to receive emails at this time. We are still in the process of developing the Canadian Website. You can contact a Canadian store or Canadian Online Customer Support at 1-800-628-0525. 
We apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused

Read more: Answers.com - What is the email address of home depot canada


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the ridgid palm router and like it very much ....I have not had any problems with HD here in Louisiana and Mississippi at all so guess I am lucky... I wish I could have got a sander when I got mine it would have made it that much better


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks again.

The people at the 800 number inform me that they have nothing to do with the local stores. E-mail sent to [email protected] was bounced by [email protected].

I guess it is time to move on...


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm with Tommy on this one. If you get bad service anywhere then stat climbing that ladder to the top until you get some sort of satisfaction. By all means if you come across a sales associate that wreaks of alcohol especially.

In today's world you can put a little information on the web and anything can happen.


----------

